# language spoken in Brazil



## Tish

I would like to know wat language does Brazil speak? because im in a conversation and some say spanish and some say portueguese, can someone help me? 

lo creo eso!!!!


----------



## Juri

Of course Portuguese!


----------



## Ayazid

Portuguese but those who know Spanish speak Spanish too


----------



## luis masci

The official language in Brazil is Portuguese; for almost all countries from Latin America it’s Spanish but it’s not in Guyana. By the way… I know too little about your country; as a matter of fact it’s the first time I come across someone from there.


----------



## SofiaB

In Brazil it is Portuguese,Guyana English, French Guyana French and Creole,Suriname Dutch. The rest of South America Spanish. Naturally in all of the countries other European,Asian,Amerindian and remnants from African languages are spoken by some of the population.


----------



## Brasileño

The official Language of Brazil is the Portuguese.  The Portuguese is only used in all the Brazilian territory.


----------



## CANTARIN

Brazil was discovered by the portuguese and consequently the portuguese language is the oficial language there.


----------



## daddysbaby

Well, the official language is portuguese, but they do speak spanish all around the country as well. so either one would be okay to say and/or use.


----------



## Benvindo

Tish said:


> ... wat language does Brazil speak? ...


 
- - -
Portuguese, all over the country*. My opinion is that many Brazilians regard themselves, truly or not, as having a "good ear" for languages, so Spanish, being considered 'easy' (it is not) and close to Portuguese, might be half-understood, half-guessed, specially in areas near the borders between Brazil and the Spanish-speaking countries of Latin America. And there's always Portunhol/Portuñol, of course!

*PS. not counting the languages of the native Indians and their descendants and some comunities of descendants of Germans and Italians that speak their own languages besides Portuguese, in the southern states.


----------



## Guigo

daddysbaby said:


> Well, the official language is portuguese, but *they do speak spanish all around* the country as well. so either one would be okay to say and/or use.


 
Not really... many Brasilians have facility to understand Spanish but to speak this language "all around" is a NO with a big initial N. 

The official language is Portuguese, probably the main nerve of the Brasilian national identity.


----------



## curlyboy20

Benvindo said:


> - - -
> Spanish, being considered 'easy' (it is not) and close to Portuguese, might be half-understood, half-guessed, specially in areas near the borders between Brazil and the Spanish-speaking countries of Latin America. And there's always Portunhol/Portuñol, of course!


 
I couldn't agree more. Before I started taking Portuguese lessons, I could understand some of it, which made me think it would be extremely easy to learn since it's pretty close to Spanish. It wasn't until I started taking lessons that I realized it was much harder than I thought! The similarities between Portuguese and Spanish is what makes it hard. Spanish speakers also "think" they can understand Portuguese but what they think they understand is usually not what's being said.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

curlyboy20 said:


> It wasn't until I started taking lessons that I realized it was much harder than I thought!


And yet, your Portuguese is remarkably good, as shown by your posts.


curlyboy20 said:


> The similarities between Portuguese and Spanish is what makes it hard.


 Bingo! This is exactly what makes me uneasy when I speak and write Spanish, which I do quite often.


----------



## curlyboy20

I think writing in Portuguese isn't so hard. The accent marks can be kind of tricky, but I don't find it that hard on the whole. Speaking it properly is a whole different story.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

For me, it works the other way around: Spanish writing is trickier for me than speaking, as my errors are graphically shown in a rather pitiless way.


----------



## anjinho

I've noticed that, here in California, very few Spanish speakers understand Portuguese. I can imagine that, in South America, at least some do.


----------



## curlyboy20

anjinho said:


> I've noticed that, here in California, very few Spanish speakers understand Portuguese. I can imagine that, in South America, at least some do.


 
Not really. At least not here in Peru, but perhaps in regions of Uruguay, Argentina or Paraguay that are really close to Brazil.


----------



## imatahan

Well, there is nothing that Brazilian hate most than someone thinking that we speak Spanish, or that our capital is Buenos Ayres...  Nothing against Spanish, it's only that this means that the person didn't even try to learn the "leastest thing" about our country before coming in...

We have more facility to understand Spanish than people speaking Spanish to understand us.  Don't ask me why...

Also, within the country we have many different accents and slangs. This may turn spoken Brazilian Portuguese a bit difficult to understand.


----------

